# Apologetics



## 1gr8bldr (Apr 8, 2013)

Apologetics does not say it ain't so based on personal beliefs. Apologetics digs in and around the foundation of a belief looking for cracks in the foundation and exposes them. It studies both sides of the argument. Traditional views seem to fade away when one puts them under close inspection. For those willing to play the apologetic here, make a case against Mr. Fudge, pointing out where he is in error. I will be the first to say that he did not address Luke's story of the rich man in he11. I suspect if he had a reasonable response, that he would have aired it. Having studied this topic before, this seems to be the only hurdle against the traditional view. This should be for those who consider themselves apologetics. Not for the average Christian. Those who face the issues head on rather than throw rocks
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHUPpmbTOV4


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Apr 8, 2013)

Also some verses from Revelation


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 9, 2013)

It looks like an interesting lecture and debate. I'll try to watch it later. I was reading some of the comments below the video such as when all believers return with Jesus to Heaven The division will be over. They believers will have everlasting life. The unbelievers will be cut off; as lopping off branches of﻿ trees, to prune. I guess it would be how do you explain everlasting live. Maybe He!! is everlasting death.
I haven't read the scriptures with an open heart about He!! to really form a correct responce or argument.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Apr 9, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> It looks like an interesting lecture and debate. I'll try to watch it later. I was reading some of the comments below the video such as when all believers return with Jesus to Heaven The division will be over. They believers will have everlasting life. The unbelievers will be cut off; as lopping off branches of﻿ trees, to prune. I guess it would be how do you explain everlasting live. Maybe He!! is everlasting death.
> I haven't read the scriptures with an open heart about He!! to really form a correct responce or argument.


When your thinking about it, keep this in mind. Death is contrasted with life. Eternal death is contrasted with eternal life. Reason being that all our days on earth, the curse of death is not final. We can at any time be saved. It is reversible. But  death, without Christ is not reversible. It is eternal. The offer of eternal life is over after being rejected during one's lifetime


----------

